# custom tint?



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

What do you think of a tribal design tint?
And how much dou think it will cost?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's hideous and a trend-whore, personally. Not something that would find its way onto my car.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Never seen it before, but I can picture it already.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

nismoprincess just had her tinted that way:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6192&perpage=15&pagenumber=11


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

um, vhat. i dunno doesnt quite look right


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Looks like i Thought itd look, I repeat:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *Looks like i Thought itd look, I repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it and I've gotten a lot of compliments on it, but then again your from Stockton I wouldn't expect you to have good taste


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *I like it and I've gotten a lot of compliments on it, but then again your from Stockton I wouldn't expect you to have good taste  *


damn, thats a low blow :balls:

hey nismoprincess is your car keyed on the side?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *damn, thats a low blow :balls:
> 
> hey nismoprincess is your car keyed on the side? *


lol nah the car parked near it has chrome moldings it's just the reflection


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *lol nah the car parked near it has chrome moldings it's just the reflection  *


Well it will be when I make my way down south.  Naw, Im playing, jus not my taste princess...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

dsigns said:


> *Well it will be when I make my way down south.  Naw, Im playing, jus not my taste princess... *


it's all good everyone has their own taste it's just bad taste when you post rude comments.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nismoprincess - I musta miss your pics of your tint...can you send me the link, Id like to take a look
Thanks


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

the link is posted above... but... 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6192&perpage=15&pagenumber=11


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I dunno it's alright, but i think it would look better if all the windows were tinted the same way.....or just a little darker.

Has anyone heard of the MIR tint? It comes in several colors (blue, yellow,green, etc.) I've seen it my local autozone and in catologs, but has anybody ever actually done it too there car? 

Also, is it easier to have ur car professionally tinted, or do it yourself with the tinting sheets u can buy at stores? Thanks

My Car


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the color tint is kinda ugly i think, and its always easier to have someone else do it, but if you do the job for yourself, make sure u really follow the directions.. is pretty easy to get bubbles and then it will look like crap


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Not the kind of tint that looks like NismoPrincess, Black tint surrounding tribal silver tint.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nismop's tint is ill btw you guys. as said in the sticky: "that's not how i'd do it" is better than "it makes me want to post a smiley face vomiting pic" (maybe i should be a mod  )
but seeing as how i didn't tell her how good it looked on the original thread, maybe she'll see this.
but hey man (droppedsx), it's your car, you do whatever you want to it.
don't take shit from noone!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i'll say this again... *everyone should look at nismoprincess' ride... page 8!*... 

i know i'd personally never do that kinda' stuff... i like the stocker look, but i can appreciate good work, and that IS GOOD WORK... loved it!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

my friend....did that to his sonoma....he..placed whole tint on the window,drew the design.then cut it out...and he is placing more tint be hind the shiny front tint....its way way too cheeze...i appreciate it due to the fact he did it himself, but i dislike it due to its riceness......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, I looked at NismoPrincess's pics, and I still don't like it. At all. I just don't understand the obsession with "tribal" design... I mean, if you like it, more power to you, but I just can't see how that could be attractive  ...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

samo said:


> *Okay, I looked at NismoPrincess's pics, and I still don't like it. At all. I just don't understand the obsession with "tribal" design... I mean, if you like it, more power to you, but I just can't see how that could be attractive  ... *


I just can't see how driving a wagon is attactive


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

niky said:


> *i'll say this again... everyone should look at nismoprincess' ride... page 8!...
> 
> i know i'd personally never do that kinda' stuff... i like the stocker look, but i can appreciate good work, and that IS GOOD WORK... loved it!  *


Thanks for the NICE comments


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I just can't see how driving a wagon is attactive   *


Do you really think I drive this car because it's _pretty_? I know my car is ugly as shit. To some people, there's more to life than looking cool in the car they drive. I, personally, couldn't care less what my daily-driver looks like. I gets me around town, hauls all my shit, and gets alright gas milage. My Subaru isn't about looking good - some people acutally have enough self-esteem to not worry about such things. I have my Subaru because it'll last a hell of a lot longer than _any_ Nissan, no holds barred. I have my Subaru because I need something that can haul a couple hundred pounds of wheels and detailing supplies for the _show car_ I work on and help display every weekend. Maybe you've heard of it? The owner posts as 1CLNB14 on these boards, and I guarentee you his car will blow the shit out of yours, tribal tint or no.

You want to argue pretty cars? I _had_ a pretty car. I _work on_ a pretty car every weekend. I'm pretty sure that you don't have a car that made its way into NPM. I'm pretty sure you don't have an _award-winning audio install_ under your belt. I'm pretty sure you haven't put some of the wrench time on a car that's won _five Best Nissan trophies_, among others. Some people own a car for utility, not to look "mad tyte."

I happen to like my Subaru quite a bit, and I'm sure you like your tribal window tint quite a bit, and _as I said in my post_, if you like it, more power to you. It's just not my style at all, and I don't find it attractive.


----------

